# The Fo Hunnad (race edition)



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice edls are always a good choice in pit racing.....is this bike going to stay this way or you gonna mud ride it too


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

nah it usually has my 29.5s on it. i rode trails on the edls once and the gc sucks and they dig to china in the mud! lol i let a buddy of mine use my 29.5s and i just left the crushloks on it for the time being. the laws are going back on this weekend... this is what it usually looks like:

















Oh and i found this pic of my first race... hangin with the 500m and we both passed that can-am in front of us


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, i went on the ride tgis weekend and she started smoking again... So time for some FCP lovin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ouch!! but :rockn: :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Flynt says he has a 453 that will run with a stock 650H1 soooo.... we'll see what she will do!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

um.............. YEAH :rockn:

You gonna ship it to him or go visit?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice....I love those EDL's!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I think im just gonna have him ship me the kit and ill put it on. He said i can send him back the jug, piston, and cam as a core charge. I think the kits around 700 dollars. I can do the work myself and im pretty sure you dont have to machine the cases


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

helll yeah looks goood !:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool Beans.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Let me know when u go to do it & I will help ya do it


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ten fo man


----------

